# COLLATE NUT Craftsman 315.17480



## dhw (Jul 17, 2015)

Please help me locate a collate nut for the Craftsman router model 315.17480 All help much appreciated.


----------



## BIG OLD TIM (May 13, 2014)

Are you looking for a COLLET NUT Part #: 1-606489-04 FOR THIS ROUTER? You may be in luck looking on E-bay for the entire router and buying it that way. Sometimes many of the routers share the same parts, but with different part numbers. This may be one of those times. A search of this item at Sears did not turn up a matching part.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

315 indicates that this router was manufactured by Ryobi. You could check with them and maybe get lucky. Otherwise, follow Timothy's suggestion for Ebay or Criagslist, yard sales, or flea markets.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tim. Good luck with your search. Sears isn't renowned for having parts for their older machines.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

DHW, I contacted Elaire Corporation in Ohio to see if they built replacements for this router, they do not. They list Bosch, DeWalt, Makita, Milwaukee and Porter Cable replacements on their web site and have many others available. You will have to buy a complete router to get what you need.

I own one of these routers and it is a nice model, great for trim work. You should be able to find one for a good price since they are very common; I paid $25 for mine. There is one listed on Ebay for $34.


----------



## dhw (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion. Will try it.


----------

